# Hydrogen Peroxide & Plants....



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Some of you may have seen some of my other posts and know that my Poor Lazarus has been battling a mystery illness for a few weeks. Tomorrow is the last day of the Furan2 treatment and I'm going to remove Lazarus from the tank and back into a 5.5 gallon hospital, then disinfect the WHOOOLE 20 gallon tank with HYdrogen Peroxide for Pandora who has yet to show any signs of disease. Now that Pandora has been treated with the Kanaplex and Furan, I want him to have a VERY clean home to go into when I'm done. The substrate is being thrown out for now, I ordered new substrate anyways. The filters are all going to be run with the HP and the media will be replaced, etc etc etc.

It is a NPT and I want to disinfect the plants. I know that HP can be used to treat the Hair algae without hindering the plants, but what would be the correct way to go about disinfecting the plants... Spray it on? A dip? What dosage??

The plants will be floated in a bare bottom tank for now, until the new subsrate comes in. And I might dose the tank with some HP after its all cleaned etc to run thru (probably 1ml/gallon???) just to be on the safe side but I would like to do a once over with the plants to have them cleaned up before I put them in the tank. I just don't know what the best method will be. 

Whatever items can be boiled, are going to be boiled. I just can't boil plants lol. Any help is appreciate.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

subbing to learn


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

1ml per gallon will be fine. Note that H2O2 will decompose faster under brighter lighting.

I'm not sure about it's potency as a disinfectant at that concentration however.

You can also try a PP dip, which might work better.

I've had H2O2 melt some of my plants at no visible stress to the fish. I'd watch out if you are trying to dip some simpler plants like susswassertang, duckweed, elodea or hornwort...


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

What about my Moss???


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Moss should be fine  at worst it will just die back and regrow


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Excellent. I just wanna make sure that if this IS some mystery bacteria thing, I clean the ever livin' out of everything so once he's healed it never ever, ever comes back...


I think I'll spray the plants with straight HP, let them sit for a few minutes, then rinse, and maybe repeat. Which is basically what I'm going to do to the tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Straight H2O2 is pretty strong. I'd test it out on a plant before doing the same for the rest. 

After you test out one plant, place it back in the water and observe it over the next few days. Melt usually happens over a couple of days, not right away.

If you're going to do the H2O2 bath, I'd do a water change after about an hour.
It'll be best to quarantine the plants for a month, and maybe give them some sunlight (be sure to not let the water over heat!). The power of sunlight can work wonders on killing diseases and such.


----------



## Sereya (Jun 15, 2015)

HP will kill anacharis too, unfortunately I know that one from experience


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

not to be a dunce. In my time here ive come to recognize your name Finn and you know your stuff. Are you sure its a mystery disease or could it be that Mr Fishy is nearer the end of his swimming journey. 

I dont mean any disrespect saying that btw. Im asking it as an honest question.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah. No, he's still very young, so it's not "near the end" for him, at all. It was narrowed down to mystery illness, or a combination of extreme marbling at the same time excessive flaring blew out all his fins and made his gill cover permanently stuck out...

So, I'm treating as illness until I'm sure he's healed, or that it was normal. But, with Hydrogen peroxide treatments and the Meth Blue, he's improved and color has come back. So. I'm leaning towards illness.... but I'm thinking maybe it was a combination of both, honestly. I'm wondering if my initial treatment for just the gill cover, I might have maybe cross contaminated him, and then he got the infection which triggered marbling and his flaring with the weakened fins made them blow out....

Either way. He's improved HUGE amounts after 4 MB baths, along with Stress Guard, Kanaplex, and HP in his hospital tank...

I'm certain, without a doubt, that he's gonna be just fine. And I disinfected the tank, and plants, just to be sure, and chucked the substrate which I had been wanting to do anyways. When it came to me, it was riddled with snail shells.. and so it was the perfect opportunity to justify getting new substrate, heehee.


----------

